# Fido won't allow upgrade to iPhone



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

A friend wants to upgrade to an iPhone after losing his cell. He is one year into a three year contract. Fido said it is not possible... any ideas, even if willing to pay full retail?!


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

zlinger said:


> A friend wants to upgrade to an iPhone after losing his cell. He is one year into a three year contract. Fido said it is not possible... any ideas, even if willing to pay full retail?!


If he is willing to pay the full retail, it should not be a problem.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Full retail is $1000. He is better to get a new contract and get the discounted phone walk out of the store back in and poay $400 to cancel the contract. About $600 depending on the phone you got of course. Cheaper than buying at retail price.

Alternatively tell him to phone retentions and say he wants an iPhone...although they will probably make him sign another 3 year term to get it.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Excellent ideas. What about also walking in to Rogers and seeing if they will allow a switch from Fido? They are the same company right, and might allow this?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

zlinger said:


> Excellent ideas. What about also walking in to Rogers and seeing if they will allow a switch from Fido? They are the same company right, and might allow this?


Won't happen. I don't think Rogers owns Fido I think the same holdings company owns both. Either way they are for all intents and purposes different companies.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Actually after 1 year into your contract you can switch to the opposite company (fido to rogers & vice versa). Rogers acquired fido about 3 years ago.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> Won't happen. I don't think Rogers owns Fido I think the same holdings company owns both. Either way they are for all intents and purposes different companies.


Rogers owns fido outright, and the above post is right about how you can port from fido to Rogers after a year. Unfortunately, the promotional pricing appears to be over, so you're best bet as an existing customer is to go through retentions--which should work for the OP's 'friend.'


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks all.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

From what I was told by a CSR rep a couple months ago was all Rogers and Fido customers are allotted a "one time switch" opportunity between the two companies. 

I found this it when it came time for me to buy an iPhone 3G. I wanted to upgrade for the $199 price, but couldn't as I still had 10 months remaining on my contract. After a few minutes on th phone, I spoke to a woman who said Rogers would allow me to cancel my current contract without penalty in order to sign up with Fido immediately, and get the new customer iPhone price of $199. I ended up sticking with my original iPhone, and plan on waiting out the 10 months and then upgrading.


----------

